# Netflix App on Premier is old and kludgy



## rmeltz (Nov 16, 2010)

I purchased a Samsung Bluray player and my Tivo Premier on the same day. Both are hooked to the same wired router with 10MB throughput. However, we noticed from day-one that the Netflix app on Tivo appeared to be an older version versus the app on the Samsung. Browsing aside, the real issue lies with the lackluster streaming on the Tivo. Netflix frequently stops to buffer and half the time never resumes playback. Conversely, I wind-up switching on the Samsung unit and continuing playback and NEVER have this behavior. It NEVER has stopped to buffer. Similarily, I can watch shows on my laptop and never experience the problems the Tivo Premier exhibits. I hope someone is listening and will roll-out a s/w update for Netflix.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

This has been a problem since Netflix was introduced on the Series 3. I doubt if TiVo will ever fix it. They won't even acknowledge that it's broken.

My $100 Roku box is a MUCH better streaming device than the Series 3 that I paid $899 for.


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

Netflix is a painful experience on our Premiere. We got a Playstation 3 earlier this year, and have found that is far superior for Netflix. We now use that for all our Netflix viewing.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

While some series are missing, see my sig, I find it works great on the TiVo if you use it via TiVo Search. This is how I play all my content. If it doesn't show up, I just jump into my queue and play it from there. 

I guess it depends on how you want to use Netflix.


----------

